# Excision synostosis distal tibiofibular



## coderguy1939 (Dec 18, 2008)

Patient's distal tibiofibular articulation was fused due to calcification.  Doctor did an "open excision of the synostosis from the sydesmosis and interosseous membrane".

After open incision "syndesmosis was released.  It was then peeled off, the synostosis coming off the fibula and adherent into the interosseous membrane.  An osteotome was used to remove the synostosis completely and a burr was used to smooth the area."

I'm looking at 27635.  If anyone has any experience with this, I'd appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## mbort (Dec 18, 2008)

I think you are right if thats all of the documentation.  If there is more then I would also look at the ostectomy (tib/fib) codes.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Dec 18, 2008)

No, there was no additional excision of any kind.  Thanks for you input.


----------

